# temporary residency visa given and study visa for child denied



## lom (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all
I have now been in Somerset West for 4 months after moving here with my SA partner from the UK.
Things are going well, very glad the sun is now shining a bit more!
My daughter has started school and is loving it! But here is my problem and I hope somebody can advise or share their experiences...

I applied for a spousal temporary visa after I came here (even a bit too late as it was less than 30 days until my visitors visa would expire)
The guy at immigration told me he would file a family application for me and my daughter, giving me temporary residency and her a study visa. By doing that, he said it wouldn't cost us anything as we are entering with my SA partner.

I got the text from HO only 3 weeks after submitting the application (was pleasantly surprised how quickly it went through the system!) 

When arriving in Belville, I found out that I was granted the temporary visa but they denied my 8 year old visa on the grounds that me and my partner are not married and therefore she is not legally a part of the family.(decision made in Pretoria after Belville had told us it wouldn't be a problem)
Now I need to file in another application for her visa, completely separate from mine, and need to fork out R10k for her permit (which I don't have)

Is there anyway I can dispute this decision? I find it very surprising that they would give me permit but deny my 8 year old merely on the grounds of "technicality"

Can anyone please advise?


----------

